# Configure PC under Rs.20,000/-



## HorrayforPeePee (Jan 23, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans:I want to build a PC for office use only (No Games).

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Max Rs.20,000/-

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:XP would be better.(Windows98 is outdated or i would have gone for this)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:Around 500GB or less to compensate the cost.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, pls suggest me decent monitor with resolution of any size particularly used in office.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ansls suggest a good UPS....I dont need graphic card or sound card or any other card except for warranty card 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:I would appreciate if you all help me as soon as possible before the end of February.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:the whole hardware components will be assembled by assembler (any trick to get it assembled for free?)

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I am from Mumbai, and i hope i would get your suggested components from local dealers only.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I would be very thankful for all people visiting and suggesting me your thoughts.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2013)

CPU-> Intel i3-2120 Rs.6812
MOBO-> Intel DH61ww Rs.3536
RAM-> Corsair 2 GB DDR3 Rs.728
HARD DISK-> Seagate 500 GB Rs.3562
CABINET-> any Zebronics cabinet Rs.1100
PSU-> will come along with the cabinet
KEYBOARD+MOUSE-> Logitech MK200 combo Rs.702
MONITOR-> Acer 16" Rs.4025

Total-> 20465

If you go with 18.5" monitor (Rs.4800) the system will cost around Rs.21000


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 23, 2013)

OP doesn't need an i3 IMO.
OP can save more than Rs.3300 by getting a dual core G645 2.9 GHz processor and invest the saved money to a better display (20" Samsung or Dell) and a bit greater RAM.
Corsair Value RAM 4GB costs only Rs.1100 so why 2GB..
Also get a APC 600VA UPS,don't buy a cheap UPS.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 23, 2013)

Intel Pentium G645
Gigabyte B75/H61 Motherboard
4 Gb Ram @ 1066 Mhz
NZXT Source 210
 Total 12000
Monitor 6000


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 23, 2013)

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H - Rs 3250
Processor : Intel® Pentium® Processor G645 - Rs 3300
Ram : Corsair Value Select 2 GB - Rs 750
HDD : Seagate 500GB - Rs 3450
DvD writer : Samsung SH - S 223F - Rs 950 
PSU : Antec Basiq BP300P - Rs 1750
Cabinet : Gneric Large Cabinet  (iball, Zebronics)  - Rs 1000
Monitor - Dell LED IN2030M - Rs 6500



Total - Rs 20980/-


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

*AMD Based Config:*
CPU: AMD A6 3500 - 4000/-
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-A55-DS3P - 3000/-
RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2 GB  - 900/-
Cabinet(without SMPS): 1000/-
SMPS: Corsair VS350 - 2000
UPS: Numeric/Microtek 500va - 1300/-
Hard Disk: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB - 3500/-
DVD Writer: Asus - 1000/-
Monitor: Samsung 16" S16A100IN - 4000/-
Keyboard+Mouse: Logitech Combo - 800/-

Total: 21500/-



*Intel Based Config:*
CPU: Intel Pentium G620 - 3300/-
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H - 3200/-
RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2 GB - 900/-
Cabinet(without SMPS): 1000/-
SMPS: Corsair VS350 - 2000/-
UPS: Numeric/Microtek 500va - 1300/-
Hard Disk: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB - 3500/-
DVD Writer: Asus - 1000/-
Monitor: Samsung 16" S16A100IN - 4000/-
Keyboard+Mouse: Logitech Combo - 800/-

Total: 21000/-


If you want to go lower ditch the DVD writer for now.

PS: Although it may cost more, APC UPS is always recommended, see if you manage one by increasing just a bit.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 24, 2013)

ProcessorIntel G645 Processor3300MotherboardIntel DH61WW3350RAMCorsair Value Select (2 GB) 750HDDSeagate 500 GB3450Cabinet + SMPSiBall / Zebronics1400MonitorDell IN2030M 20" LED6000Keyboard+MouseLogitech / Microsoft Combo700DVD RWASUS / Samsung 900UPSAPC 600VA 2000Total@ 21850


----------

